# The Monster Of Piedras Blancas Bust



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Here is another finished project from the workbench; a bust of *The Monster Of Piedras Blancas*. This very nifty 1/6 scale piece was put out by Mark Brokaw a few years ago and sculpted by Ralph Cordero.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Nice paint work! Have not watched this movie in some time. Gonna have to look for it again. 

Rob


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Rob! Working on this piece makes me want to get out my MPB Aurora tribute kit out and so some work on it.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Is that MPB kit the one with the micro bikini topped victim? I thought about getting one but I build with my 9 year old son, so I have been on the fence about acquiring that kit and having to build a custom base to keep things more PG rated. 

Rob


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Nope it's this kit put out several years ago by Monster Museum.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Now that is a nice kit! Wish I had seen it at the time, I will have to watch ebay and the classifieds for it. Look forward to seeing how your build goes!

Rob


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

MOPB has to be one of my favorite B movie monsters. Great job on the bust!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Jimmy! Rob; there are two versions of this kit, this is the second one. I got it from Wayne Hansen a few Wonderfests ago.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic job on that guy Rick, painting is most excellent. I saw that movie at Monster Bash some 6 years or so back. I knew nothing about it until they showed it there but I guess I'm not too knowledgeable of so many '50s scifi and monster movies.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

This is one of the very few movie monsters that actually traumatized me as an 8-year-old watching him on an unforgettable rainy Saturday Afternoon TV matinee, with him sauntering around the town with dis-embodied heads waving back and forth in his hands. Excellent job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Bob and Seaview!


----------

